# NEWBIE/ROOKIE VAPER



## Zain Mahomed

Hi guys

Started vaping for just over six months and managed to leave the stinkies for about 6 months.

Only been vaping 3ml nic juices and certainly loving the vape experience.

Any idea on how to be satisfied with current vape gear? have been finding myself wanting everyhing and it damn costly... hehe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Riaz_sh

Salaam Zain

that is everyones downfall.. we all want more...

what setup you rocking?

Congrats on leaving the smokes...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## klipdrifter

Hi @Zain Mahomed 

Congratz on leaving the stinkies.

I have the same problem, but think after trying probably 20 different RTA's have finally managed to find the perfect setup for me.

My advise to you would be to first figure out what "Vaping Style" you prefer the most for example: Direct Lung - DL (Massive amounts of air and clouds), Restricted Direct Lung (Less Air and Clouds then DL but a tad more flavour), Loose Mouth to Lung (Less Air and Clouds than Restricted DL but usually better flavour) or true Mouth to Lung - MTL.

Once you know the answer to the above you can start finding the best RTA/RDA for your style and then you should be happy. (However this can also keep you busy for a while as finding the perfect Atomizer is not as easy as it sounds).

Finding a mod is easier in my personal experience as it doesn't really have an effect on your vaping style. (I would suggest finding one that matches the colour you prefer most on your Atomizers.)

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zain Mahomed

Hi @klipdrifter 

I love DL vaping and have found the mod and rta's that i like, but i still cant control myself. i always want whatever is new.

But i suppose i will just learn to hold back before i get broke, lol

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Zain Mahomed

Riaz_sh said:


> Salaam Zain
> 
> that is everyones downfall.. we all want more...
> 
> what setup you rocking?
> 
> Congrats on leaving the smokes...




Wasalaam

Atleast you know my pain. lol

Im using:

SX Mini G-class with a M25 fatality running AM KUSTOHM aliens 3mm
Vaperesso Gen with a blotto - nano AM Kustohm aliens
Noisy Cricket v2 with a rebirth - Coil Factor aliens 3mm
Baby Puma with wasp nano rta
Have a dead rabbit rta and profile unity rta as well

Appreciate the well wishes. been smoking for over 16 years and more than 20 a day.

I must admit, Ramadaan helped alot.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88

Hahaha, I've literally had to make a new years resolution to not buy any new gear till September next year so naturally i just bought a new Kali V2 and a drone squonker before 1 Jan, I have sold all the gear i don't use and just have my 3 DNA Mods and my Armour Pro for MTL... Its really difficult not to want all the new stuff coming out all the time especially when you see it on the forum everyday. I guess you just gotta make a conscientious decision to get what you need and stick to it. 
I got something in every category to keep me from buying new stuff. (Sooo difficult especially with all the bargains in the the classifieds through out the year.) 

Lost Vape Therion 75C with a QP Juggerknot RTA for a single coil
Lost Vape Paranormal 250C with a QP Fatality M25 RTA for dual coil
Lost Vape Drone 250C with a QP Kali V2 RDA for Squonking/Dripping
Vaporesso Armour Pro with QP Gata RTA for MTL 
Vaporesso Aurora Play for Stealth Pod Vaping

 Good Luck

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Zain Mahomed

CashKat88 said:


> Hahaha, I've literally had to make a new years resolution to not buy any new gear till September next year so naturally i just bought a new Kali V2 and a drone squonker before 1 Jan, I have sold all the gear i don't use and just have my 3 DNA Mods and my Armour Pro for MTL... Its really difficult not to want all the new stuff coming out all the time especially when you see it on the forum everyday. I guess you just gotta make a conscientious decision to get what you need and stick to it.
> I got something in every category to keep me from buying new stuff. (Sooo difficult especially with all the bargains in the the classifieds through out the year.)
> 
> Lost Vape Therion 75C with a QP Juggerknot RTA for a single coil
> Lost Vape Paranormal 250C with a QP Fatality M25 RTA for dual coil
> Lost Vape Drone 250C with a QP Kali V2 RDA for Squonking/Dripping
> Vaporesso Armour Pro with QP Gata RTA for MTL
> Vaporesso Aurora Play for Stealth Pod Vaping
> 
> Good Luck



Quite the QP design and Lost Vape i see.

Im hoping that i can sell the gear i dont use anymore and hopefully from thereon i can exercise some control. hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hazard

Lol. 
I know what you mean. been vaping for 10months and already have a bunch of mods and RDAs and RTAs
Loving my mech mods though. 

Mods: Broadside, Bonza, vaporesso Luxe, Aegis Solo, Noisy Cricket, TopSide Dual

RDA/RTA: Bonza, DropDead, Rebirth RTA, Dead Rabbit RTA, Cerberus Subohm, Recurve Dual. 

also have the Nord and Revo Pods. 

way too many. Lol. The thing is having to manage all the batteries. 
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Zain Mahomed

Hazard said:


> Lol.
> I know what you mean. been vaping for 10months and already have a bunch of mods and RDAs and RTAs
> Loving my mech mods though.
> 
> Mods: Broadside, Bonza, vaporesso Luxe, Aegis Solo, Noisy Cricket, TopSide Dual
> 
> RDA/RTA: Bonza, DropDead, Rebirth RTA, Dead Rabbit RTA, Cerberus Subohm, Recurve Dual.
> 
> also have the Nord and Revo Pods.
> 
> way too many. Lol. The thing is having to manage all the batteries.
> Happy vaping.




Yeah, managing the batteries is like having a part time job, lol.. to top it all off, i only have a 2 bay charger, can be really annoying at times.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

@Zain Mahomed Wait till the DIY bug bites! 

We live in the same area. Drop me a DM if you ever want to meet up for advice etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88

Zain Mahomed said:


> Quite the QP design and Lost Vape i see.
> 
> Im hoping that i can sell the gear i dont use anymore and hopefully from thereon i can exercise some control. hehe



Yeah it all happened so fast 
Got my First DNA Device, a few days after got a Juggerknot RTA and all of a sudden I found myself with 2 more DNA Devices, 3 more QP Attys and a really low bank account.
Beware!! DNA Devices are a gateway....A gateway to more DNA Devices and a few expensive Attys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zain Mahomed

X-Calibre786 said:


> @Zain Mahomed Wait till the DIY bug bites!
> 
> We live in the same area. Drop me a DM if you ever want to meet up for advice etc.



I think it has already bitten me. Ive been building my own decks from month one. just did not like the concept of a subohm tank.

Thanks for the help man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zain Mahomed

CashKat88 said:


> Yeah it all happened so fast
> Got my First DNA Device, a few days after got a Juggerknot RTA and all of a sudden I found myself with 2 more DNA Devices, 3 more QP Attys and a really low bank account.
> Beware!! DNA Devices are a gateway....A gateway to more DNA Devices and a few expensive Attys.




Ive got that with the SX Mini, i really want a few more classes.. lol

Im already plotting another Gen as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Zain Mahomed said:


> Ive got that with the SX Mini, i really want a few more classes.. lol
> 
> Im already plotting another Gen as well.



Im not a big SX Mini fan but i really really want a SL-Class but. just think its a beautiful looking mod but im not buying anything till september, this is going to be difficult

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Zain Mahomed , welcome to the forum and congrats on quitting the stinkies! Great achievement!

Go for it and experiment with the juices and new gear. As long as it keeps you off the stinkies! In any event, it’s far cheaper than getting a smoking related illness !

All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zain Mahomed

CashKat88 said:


> Im not a big SX Mini fan but i really really want a SL-Class but. just think its a beautiful looking mod but im not buying anything till september, this is going to be difficult



Good luck with that. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hazard

Also love the Sl-class. So want one. 



CashKat88 said:


> Im not a big SX Mini fan but i really really want a SL-Class but. just think its a beautiful looking mod but im not buying anything till september, this is going to be difficult

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

Zain Mahomed said:


> I think it has already bitten me. Ive been building my own decks from month one. just did not like the concept of a subohm tank.
> 
> Thanks for the help man.


Was referring to DIY juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Only lasts about two years and then sanity sets in. After 24 mods and about double as many atomizers one tends to settle down.

Good luck!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> Only lasts about two years and then sanity sets in. After 24 mods and about double as many atomizers one tends to settle down.



I'm just over 6 years and the insanity still reigns supreme! But I will be making a New Years resolution shortly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm just over 6 years and the insanity still reigns supreme! But I will be making a New Years resolution shortly!


Yes Mr @Rob Fisher I believe you. Lol!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Zain Mahomed

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm just over 6 years and the insanity still reigns supreme! But I will be making a New Years resolution shortly!



Dude, i actually see alot of your posts on IAVA, you are insane... You seem to be like one of those celebrity vapers. lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

@Rob Fisher is _*THE DUDE*_ not just dude ...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> @Rob Fisher is _*THE DUDE*_ not just dude ...


I think what he's trying to say is Mr.DUDE !!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Wimmas

Luckily I do not suffer from CUD. I have been using my iJoy Captain PD270 for the last two years and the only stuff I have spent money on is batteries and tanks.

Once you find what works for you, just stick to it. For me it is:

My mod
Augvape Intake Single Coil
Wotofo Ni80 26g tri-core fused claptons
0.20 ohm
40w

I vape all of my juices at this spec.

I have tried many tanks to get to my current setup and most of them were a waste of money, but were probably necessary to discover what works for me. Same goes for juice.

I also tried the DIY juice route for two years and also wasted a lot of money and time on that. Guess I am an idiot when it comes to DIY juice. Unfortunately the internet is flooded with recipes which are highly overrated and not worth the time and money.

Just enjoy it and stay off the stinkies. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zain Mahomed

Resistance said:


> I think what he's trying to say is Mr.DUDE !!!



@Rob Fisher 

Lets just settle it at Dr Dudeman.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

